# chewing on my clothes



## pheobs (Apr 8, 2014)

One of my young hedgies likes to sit in my lap and chew on my shirt. I've only had her for about two weeks and just noticed her doing this. She will just sit in one place and sniff around and then start chewing on my clothes! She does it no matter what I'm wearing, so I don't think it's about smell/taste. She chews on clean clothes or even when I sit with her after I get out of the shower and I'm in a towel. None of my other hedgies do this! It is cute, but I want to know if it's normal/why she is doing it!


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Is she licking her quills? She is probably anointing. Anointing is when a hedgie will lick/bite something they like and lick the scent onto their quills. Every hedgie does it, it is totally normal.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep. Totally normal. Some of them really like to chew on cloth or clothing, especially if it smells good to her. Be careful to keep the clothing away from your skin so she doesn't accidentally grab your skin too. :smile:


----------

